
Show HN: Python Static Blog Generator - jjjbokma
Dear reader,<p>Just over a year ago I started on a static blog generator. First in Perl, but soon I wrote a Python version as well and kept developing both versions in parallel.<p>I have been using this program to generate my own tumblelog, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;plurrrr.com&#x2F;, which has been up and running for over a year with daily posts (please check it out). It&#x27;s a good example of how a blog generated with the program looks.<p>The software comes with 10+ templates so you are not stuck with the same look as Plurrrr.<p>Please check it out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;john-bokma&#x2F;tumblelog<p>Thanks. Feedback is very welcome.
======
jjjbokma
Clickable links:

Software: [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

Example site: [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)

